# Welcome Riders!!



## sgoldberg44 (May 5, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm Steven. In just a little while I am going to be posting two sick snowboards up for sale! Stay tuned...

Thanks for reading.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

sgoldberg44 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm Steven. In just a little while I am going to be posting two sick snowboards up for sale! Stay tuned...
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Not much of an introduction bro. No background story into it all or anything?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

those two snowboards had better be really sick otherwise I will hate you


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

at least he thanked us for reading


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah, kind of a weak buildup. are you selling a used board, are you a rep from some company, or what? not sure i would want to buy a board from you...sounds fishy, do you have cousins in Nigeria?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Completely new guy posts that he will be listing two snowboards for sale and asks us to stand by as if he's doing us a favour by fulfilling some great demand on this forum.

Hmmm, yah, I,m gonna stand by - to trash you for wasting our time!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Two used generic boards for sale in his other threads... Weak. If you had a Virus for sale then it'd be a different story.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*You guys are getting too excited*

I love Jenny....


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

markkedlee said:


> Hi! Everyone I am alex and new here. I am glad to join this forum. I am sure it will be the best place to share and discuss all new relevant things.
> Thanks and welcome to all.



Such a random thread for an introductory post:huh:


----------

